# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  A complex, romantic dream within a dream. Similar experiences? Ideas?

## DesmondSpring

Hi there. This year I began with a quite nice dream track. Here, I want to talk about a specific one, perhaps first of it's kind for me. Note, that I call this whole experience lucid, simply because the whole time I was aware that I was dreaming; I was thinking about what is happening, _while_ dream was happening. I tend to let story unfold on it's own, being both the character and a spectator of my dream. In my dreams, I do not do reality checks - I simply understand that I am observing and have a certain level of control. If by general consensus, this does not apply as fully lucid - feel free to correct me  :smiley: 

_So... Main thing is that I had a dream (lets call it D2) in a dream (the first, original; lets call it D1), in a multiple succession, through manipulation of time._ 

*In my D1*, I am exactly same me: 28 years old single guy, living in Denmark; even the date is same as real one - January 3, 2023. Somewhere else in the world (_lets say, Poland_), lives a woman, ~35 years old. We have never met, we do not know each other in any way. *In my D1*, we both go to sleep in our separate homes. As we fall asleep, we both begin to sort of lucid dream - we both "_wake up_" *in our D2*. 

Why do I say "our"? Because *in D2*, I "wake up" as a different version of myself, in a rather big village, surrounded by desert, date ~January 3, 1003. I am ~27 years old, have different body. As I explore the arabian/persian village, I reach the market, which is full of life. And I see a beautiful girl, browsing silk cloths. Our eyes meet, something in both of us spark. An attraction. (_this whole time, I am also consciously aware that I am double-dreaming; while I am experiencing the story, I also think about it and from somewhere, get certain details about my dream, which would otherwise be unavailable to me_). Turns out, this girl is the same woman I dreamed of in D1. *In her D2* (_technically, for her, this is just a dream - she is not double dreaming; I am. I just use D2 to make it easier to understand where we are_), she woke up as a different version of herself, in the same arabian village, at the exact same time/date. She is also ~27 years old, in a different body. She is also lucid dreaming. She is aware that this arabian village is a dream and she is able to control herself. Just like me, she is both a character in this story, and a spectator of herself. She sees me, an attraction sparks in her.

She believes that this is just a normal lucid dream for her. She is unaware that I am another "dream walker". A character-me also thinks he is simply lucid dreaming, unaware that she is a "dream walker". A spectator-me, original-me, the one, writing this post right now, knows everything in real time, as D1 and D2 are happening.

We both separately wake up into D1. Here, we both want to continue the arabian story. In fact I want to experience it so much, that *in D1*, I consciously fast-forward time to the next night. Again, we both fall asleep and "wake up" in D2. We talk, we do things. We wake up into D1, I fast forward time and we meet again in D2. Basically, for a while it almost feels like we fast-live in D2, falling in love with each other. At the same time, in D2, we both unaware and hide from one another, that we are both "dream walking"/lucid dreaming the same dream. At the same time, in D1, we both are complete strangers to each other.

What thoughts came next, are no easier to understand:..

I came to conclusion, that both timelines (2023 and 1003) are not separate. They and every other timeline, exist all at once. Not different universes. Not different worlds. Simply, different perception of time. Consider this:
- Today for all of us is present time, it is happening right now. Example: you are eating a sandwich, now.
- Today is the future for our past-selves. If last Friday you planned to eat a sandwich today and now you are doing it, then you are living the future for that hungry Friday-you.
- Today is the past for our future-selves. If tomorrow you are out of bread, it will be because today you have eaten a sandwich.

Given this logic, everything that was, is or will be, exists all at once. In my D1, through lucid dreaming, I (and this unknown woman) were able to access a different timeline in our D2. How come two strangers found themselves together in different time/place? My mind gave me one answer - it was actual us, in both timelines. We lived in year 1003, died, reincarnated about a thousand years later back into a physical world. Through lucid dreaming, in D2, both of us were simply consciously reliving our past memories.

In real world, this whole experience makes for a great story. I should also note, that I woke up physically exhausted from all this and while excited, day at work was hard.

...

So, dear people...
- Has any of you had a dream within a dream?
- When you lucid dream, are you able to both spectate/observe yourself, making changes to a dream, thinking about it _and_ be a character in the whatever story your mind is creating, both at the exact same time?
- Is any part of my experience perhaps an astral projection?
- Have you time-traveled in your lucid dreams?
- Do you believe that two real-world people could lucid-dream the same dream and meet there? Implying that there is or we are able to create some kind of reality/-ies that go beyond our own minds.
- To humor the idea: how crazy do you think "all time exists all at once" is?

----------


## Lang

So, you are saying that you have a non-linear way of observing your dreams? Yeah, I have those dreams like that too.

I think this would be better in Beyond Dreaming. 

Moved Beyond Dreaming. 

~Lang.

----------


## lenscaper

> Beyond Dreaming.



Good move.  ::cooler:: 





> how crazy do you think "all time exists all at once" is?



Perhaps not very crazy at all. This excellent dream left you with some excellent questions. 

In some schools of thought the dream of the night is a dream within the dream of the daytime. In other schools of thought the dream of the daytime is a dream within the dream of a Universal Consciousness.

Yours was a dream within a dream within a dream within a dream.

Here....

https://www.soundclick.com/artist/de...&content=songs

----------


## DesmondSpring

> non-linear way of observing your dreams?



I suppose so. From time to time. I had experiences, where in my dream, I was able to remember dreams I had in the past and incorporate them into this new dream. It would sometimes even take a short trial and error period, jumping between stories, memories, dreams, trying to combine them in a way that makes sense or makes me feel content. When it comes to technical terminology, I am still learning. Hopefully, in the future I will be able to express myself clearer. I checked what is the difference between lucid dreaming and astral projections. Best explanation: 
_Your mind is like computer, lucid dream means accessing all the internal hardware; it is your own, personal. Astral projection is like traveling via cables to the internet, a place where everyone can go and meet._
By that definition, it would seem I had a mix and match experience. Until I know more, I will just assume it was a big lucid dream.





> I think this would be better in Beyond Dreaming. 
> 
> Moved Beyond Dreaming.



Thank you. It is a very big site, yesterday I was a bit overwhelmed as to where is what. It's awesome!





> Perhaps not very crazy at all.
> ...



I have to say, I really like this time idea, almost feels like I discovered something extraordinary  ::lol::  I found a couple of videos, posts on the internet, some people having experienced time similarly in their dreams. Although it should not be a big surprise. I mean, if you think about it - how many truly different ways can there be to perceive time? We understand it as a line. What if it is a ball? That's about it.





> Here...



Woah. Thank you for sharing! I listened to some of the songs ("Dream within a dream" included). Good work! As I understand it, all are your original creations?

----------


## lenscaper

> I mean, if you think about it - how many truly different ways can there be to perceive time?



At the fringes of cognitive science there is some very real discussion as to the probability of Consciousness being more fundamental than "physicality". That would open a very wide door to some very interesting scenarios.

Remember we "create" time within this physical plane that we work and play (and dream) in. We perceive time in just one way while we are locked in to that plane but there are very likely other planes of existence where time and space as we "know" them may be very different. And......there may very well be ways that we can access those other planes. In my experience the dream state seems to be one of them. That makes lucid dreaming a very powerful tool for discovery.

And thank so much for your kind words about that tune I posted. I know this is not the right venue for that kind of thing but I couldn't resist posting that one....considering the topic. Those songs are all mine.

----------

